# US Results after dysphagia



## kaynay1411 (Aug 14, 2017)

Can anyone make sense of this and what comes next? My blood work indicates low Vit D, and anemia. My over TSH is normal. I was recently diagnosed with Eosinophillic Esophagitis. I have ongoing discomfort in my neck. I've never had any surgeries, aside from two c-sections. Any insight will be greatly appreciated!

FINDINGS: The right lobe of the thyroid measures 2.4 cm AP x 3.2 cm transverse x 7.3 cm longitudinal, with estimated volume of 20.7 mL. The right lobe of the thyroid is diffusely heterogeneous with cystic degeneration throughout. There is a dominant anechoic nodule with internal septation and peripheral vascularity that measures 1.7 x 1.9 x 2.2 cm in the inferior right lobe of the thyroid. This is suggestive of colloid cyst. The isthmus is normal in thickness measuring 0.2 cm, without focal nodule.

The left lobe of the thyroid is absent. There is a hypodense focus in the left thyroid bed that most likely represents a lymph node with normal fatty hilum that measures 0.4 x 0.4 x 0.8 cm. No vascularity noted. Visualized portions of the carotid and jugular vessels are patent bilaterally. No abnormal lymph nodes are seen in the neck.

IMPRESSION: 1. Diffusely heterogeneous right lobe of the thyroid with complex colloid cyst located inferiorly. 2. Absent left lobe of the thyroid. Unsure of etiology. Patient denies previous hemithyroidectomy. Small hypoechoic focus in the left thyroid gland may represent lymph node versus residual thyroid. 3. No abnormal neck lymphadenopathy.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Some people are born without a thyroid.

Looks like you were born with only half of one.

Is the only symptom you have swallowing issues?


----------



## kaynay1411 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks. I also have soreness in my throat/neck, my neck/shoulders have ongoing aching pain for 6 months or so, and I am more fatigued. My mouth feels dry a lot.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What's your plan ?

Surgery?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did they say anything about biopsying that nodule? It's big enough to warrant a biopsy.


----------



## kaynay1411 (Aug 14, 2017)

Not yet... i have orders for thyroid bloodwork, ENT referral, and endo referral. Wigging out.


----------

